# What kind of rock is this??



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I was at drill this weekend for the army an I saw these rocks and they looked pretty good for my tank but I can't find out what they are anyone got any ideas??? And would they work in my tank? I have no idea how to post pics so when I find out I'll post one it's a dark grey rock...[/img]


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

You can upload your pics for free at Photobucket.com. Then copy the link and paste it in your post.


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's the rock http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x37 ... /photo.jpg


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Should be fine as most rocks are ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php ) they look like they might be a granite but I'm not sure


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I found out what it is I think it's slate they look very similar...


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I sent a link to your pic to my brother-in-law who is a retired geologist- still waiting for him to reply. :wink:


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks let me know what he says! [/quote]


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Response from my bil: "The rock in the photo is probably a volcanic rock such as basalt with some alignment of crystals or cracks creating a slightly organized breakage. The rock in the background looks like a common basalt so I assume it is context for the likely basalt sample held by the hand. Slate has slatey cleavage which is not shown in the image."

That was my guess too.


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

So the real question remains is it ok for my tank??? Thanks for the identification!


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

verast432 said:


> So the real question remains is it ok for my tank??? Thanks for the identification!


They should be fine- my tank is full of basalt rocks


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good! I finally put em in the tank they don't look too bad at all!!!


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice colour, I thought it was slate too.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Can we see a picture


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

My second post was a link to the picture of the rock diamond :thumb:


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

verast432 said:


> My second post was a link to the picture of the rock diamond :thumb:


Maybe I should of added of the tank :roll:


----------



## verast432 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh ok gotcha lol sorry here's what I got so far I haven't added any cichlids unfortunately I cycled with tiger barbs (IT'S HARD LOL) but that's what's in there now

http://m1178.photobucket.com/albumview/ ... 2&newest=1


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice


----------

